# do you play any phone games?



## HungryForCereal (Feb 23, 2016)

i dont really play a lot of phone games tbh. i find them all the same and boring. i especially hate those where you have to wait for your game energy to recharge. like f*** those, really. im an impatient person. so do you guys play any phone games? any game recommendations as well? coz i feel like playing some phone games lol.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 23, 2016)

I agree with you on waiting, Im so impatient too and plus I get bored 99.9% of the time with most apps. I just don't find many interesting expect for like 1 or 2 that are on my Ipad mini and I hardly even get on it anymore


----------



## Vickie (Feb 23, 2016)

♥_ I have only one game on my phone and it's Disney's Tsum Tsum!!
All of my friends are playing so I don't really have to wait for lives to play,
but I totally understand your frustration with having to wait for lives to play,
but I think this game is worth it! c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)

I rarely play games on my phone now. I have two games; Neko Atsume and 10 billion wives.


----------



## riummi (Feb 23, 2016)

Neko Atsume and tap tap games =u=


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't play much phone games really.. I have a couple "adult coloring" apps but other than that just color switch - So frustrating but so addicting!


----------



## Llust (Feb 23, 2016)

no, none of the game apps i know of appeal to me


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 23, 2016)

I play Trials Frontier as it's like the Xbox versions but with tweaked physics, plainer graphics (should run on any modern phone but plays a hell of a lot better than the 3DS version) and missions. Sure, it has that freemium aspect but the premium gems are so easy to earn it's not even funny and they're not needed either. It gets grindy but is a lot of fun.


----------



## tae (Feb 23, 2016)

i have line play on my phone, but lately i barely use it at all. haha.
still cute sometimes to check in on old friends though.


----------



## Coach (Feb 23, 2016)

Neko Atsume and Disney Tsum tsum are ones I would reccomend, but both do involve waiting so they might not be for you!


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 23, 2016)

Coach said:


> Neko Atsume and Disney Tsum tsum are ones I would reccomend, but both do involve waiting so they might not be for you!




I hate waiting in games, but Neko Atsume is just too darn cute to pass up.


Other than that, all I play is Powder Game which is a really fun and endless sandbox thats completely free. I also play Stick Ranger which is a fun, basic 2D rpg action game and Nanograms Katana because I can't get enough Picross.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 23, 2016)

Color Switch is a very fun phone game!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 23, 2016)

Just letting you know this has been moved to the Gamers' Lounge section by someone.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

I play phone games for a few minutes each. As soon as they tell me to wait, or a paywall comes up, I stop playing and uninstall the game. 

A few years ago, I got too involved in a free-to-play and spent like $100 on in-game purchases.. Ugh. >< Since then I learned to stop before anything like that can happen again.


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 23, 2016)

I play mostly japanese mobile games because they're fun and prevent me from spending real money (due to having to use CC to pay for it). 

The one I've been playing the longest (almost 1 year) is yume100. It's a dating game + puzzle RPG. The production values are pretty high for a mobile game and it offers interesting challenge & new events to keep you interested in it. 

I'm also slowly playing Mystery Room. It's a paid game though, but I felt the purchase was worth it because the game feels like a 3DS game.


----------



## Pearls (Feb 23, 2016)

I like neko atsume and dragon city


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

not really unless i'm bored to death on the train ahah.. but yeah i have a few stupid preinstalled games like block'd that the only thing i play cause it doesn't have stupid controls lol


----------



## Albuns (Feb 24, 2016)

Only one I play is Brave Frontier since it looked fun and some friends at school were playing as well.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 25, 2016)

I have neko atsume, 1010, subway surfers, 2048, smash hit and wordbubbles installed on my phone. i'm not really into those games where you have to wait for energy to recharge or anything.., all of them are basically just easy puzzle games that i play when i'm waiting.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Feb 29, 2016)

The only phone game I play is Plague Inc. (And that's only when I'm in the car without wifi or extremely bored)


----------



## Joy (Feb 29, 2016)

I use Lineplay sometimes but I'm gonna try neko atsume.


----------



## Ness-Star (Mar 7, 2016)

Clash of clans


----------



## meowduck (Mar 7, 2016)

Candy crush saga, episode choose your own story, kim Kardashian Hollywood and the other stardom games, high school story, etc cx

- - - Post Merge - - -



meowduck said:


> Candy crush saga, episode choose your own story, kim Kardashian Hollywood and the other stardom games, high school story, etc cx



Nevermind cx mines recharge and stuff..

Dumb ways to die is fun and so is family guy the quest for stuff oh and the Sims


----------



## piske (Mar 11, 2016)

Triple town on occasion. I've downloaded pocket mortys but I haven't tried it yet ;u;


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Mar 14, 2016)

yeah, i have a few, neko atsume, Marvel's Avengers academy and disney(international version)/marvel(Japanese version) tsum tsum are the only ones i really play a lot
i do have farmville 2: country escape, and dragon land which i dont play as often. XD


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 14, 2016)

I play Neko Atsume or sometimes I play Trump Dump lol


----------



## llamasity (Mar 14, 2016)

Neko Atsume and Kendall & Kylie


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't play them much these days but I have a few puzzle and hidden object adventure games on my phone, I also have the Simpsons Tapped out, Sims 3, and Final Fantasy record keeper.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

I play the Stardom series including Kim K one and i also play High School Story and Candy Crush and Virtual Families cx


----------



## Riyadh (Mar 18, 2016)

Colour switch and minecraft.


----------



## radioloves (Mar 19, 2016)

I used to play Hay Day quite often and have gotten pretty far in the game and now I haven't touched the game for two years or so, but it's still in my device xD, but recently been kind of liking Neko atsume; it's pretty fun doesn't require wifi and it's fun to check on every once in awhile


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2016)

Miitomo


----------



## piske (Mar 20, 2016)

I just downloaded neko atsume, but I'm not sure that it's actually a game!


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

Lately I've been playing Angry Birds while waiting for pwp pings.
Also, I used to play Treasure zcruise. Very addicting.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 24, 2016)

iCraft.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

Kim Kardashian Hollywood, High School Story, Hollywood U, Episode, Stardom Hollywood - if you have lots of rechargeable games it becomes less annoying. c: I really enjoy reading those stories, with all those choices they really get you into it.

I also downloaded Castaway Paradise which is a mobile AC clone but it takes very long to load the game up and that really makes me not wanna use it.

For offline gameplay I have Knights of Pen and Paper which is a mobile adaptation of pen and paper games and it works really well. Really good mobile RPG.

And if I ever get sick of farming exp offline I downloaded like 5 King games which is linked to an FB account which is filled with 1000 King games friends so I never run out of lives.

I had a GBA emulator for a while with Sims and Pok?mon but I finished those games after like a school month.


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 27, 2016)

Alpaca world, neko atsume


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 27, 2016)

I just started playing the blossom blast game by king, it's pretty fun so far, but I have a feeling I'll only be able to get so far before it asks me to add friend or need friends to move along... like most games by king. but for now it's fun.


----------



## Ponyu (Mar 30, 2016)

My favourite is "Neo Mushroom Garden", but it's kind of a waiting game because the mushrooms grow in "real time". I've been playing it for about a year now though and still haven't completed everything  so it's really long-lasting. I'm also into Line Tsum Tsum recently, it's quite addictive. And like Riedy, I have a GBA emulator on my phone which I sometimes, rarely, use to play Pok?mon Pinball Ruby/Sapphire.

I've been thinking about getting Neko Atsume, but isn't it Japanese only?


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 30, 2016)

My Singing Monsters, Digimon Heroes and a solitaire game. That's about it for me. ^^;


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 30, 2016)

I usually play 100 balls and tiny tower vegas, they usually hold my attention for quite some time.


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 30, 2016)

I have 3 app games on my phone that I downloaded months ago and never opened.  Woops.

I used to play app games on my ipod, but now that I have a smart phone, I'd rather just go on Reddit, Skype, or Youtube.  I've been wanting to find a phone game I like, though.  It's just so hard to find good ones.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

I agree. They all seem to have to recharge, it's ridiculous. I played CocoPPa Play for a while because I used to belong to a website called TinierMe, which was shut down in like 2013 or something. I don't remember. I joined when it first started in 2009 and put so much time and effort into it just to watch it all disappear. Seriously, F*** you TinierMe. Anyway, the company who owned TinierMe worked with CocoPPa to make a phone game... and it kinda sucks, but nostalgia is a powerful thing. I ended up spending like $50 and deleting the app. I can't say I've really played anything other than that.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

i play neko atsume, love live, kleptocats, smash hit, 1010, 2048 and subway surfers ... love live is so cute im screaming


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

ALPACA WORLD IS THE BEEEST


----------

